# Is the new 100-400L II going to be a push/pull after all?



## ahsanford (Nov 10, 2014)

Just saw this at photo rumors:

http://photorumors.com/2014/11/10/the-canon-ef-100-400mm-f4-5-5-6l-is-ii-lens-already-announced/

Of note: _"New “push-pull” zoom"_

The article was then pulled from the site in question. Is there anything to this? Any chance that push/pull might live on?

- A


----------



## lintoni (Nov 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes


----------



## lintoni (Nov 10, 2014)

Push


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Pull.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Nov 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## Canon1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Seriously though, to the OP... It's a definite maybe...


----------



## Click (Nov 10, 2014)

No.


----------



## ahsanford (Nov 10, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Seriously though, to the OP... It's a definite maybe...



Agree. My money is on push only. No pull. ;D 

- A


----------



## slclick (Nov 10, 2014)

Eye Control


----------



## cnardo (Nov 10, 2014)

What's the question ???? ;D


----------



## lintoni (Nov 10, 2014)

cnardo said:


> What's the question ???? ;D


Dunno, but the answer is 42.


----------



## Jim Saunders (Nov 10, 2014)

I heard it'll have a tube you can blow into to make it zoom.

Jim


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 11, 2014)

We should find out exactly what the new hype is very soon.

That ring on it tightens the zoom at any position, so zoom creep will not be anything to worry about. Pointing a big lens up or down will eventually show zoom creep, and being able to lock it at any focal length seems to me like a nice feature.


----------



## Khufu (Nov 11, 2014)

Canon1 said:


> Pull.



Yes! Pull only... Just like the 50mm f/1.8 mkII! Once the lens barrel pops out there's no pushing it back in.


----------



## Harv (Nov 11, 2014)

Yes..... first you *PUSH* it around to the left to increase the focal length and then *PULL* it around to the right to shorten it. ;D


----------



## distant.star (Nov 11, 2014)

.
Yes, push/pull until you experience a large, tingling sensation.

That's why I sold my 100/400. It was making me go blind!


----------



## jrista (Nov 11, 2014)

The new 100-400 II still has the focus tension/locking ring that the push/pull design had (so I can understand why you might think the lens was a push/pull design), however it is NOT a push/pull design itself. My guess is that Canon included the tension ring for the same reasons...that the weight of the lens would change focus if you pointed it up or down enough.


----------



## Aglet (Nov 11, 2014)

But it is a grower
hopefully also a show-er


----------



## pdirestajr (Nov 11, 2014)

Can't it be both? I saw that the new Sigma incorporates them both.


----------



## anthonyd (Nov 11, 2014)

distant.star said:


> .
> Yes, push/pull until you experience a large, tingling sensation.
> 
> That's why I sold my 100/400. It was making me go blind!



This is just an urban legend, you can play with your lens all day and never go blind. ;D


----------



## Aglet (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm sure there should be some precautionary note about not pointing at the sun too long...


----------



## TeT (Nov 11, 2014)

if the pictures on CR of the product are legit, then it is a twist


----------

